
Mike Honda says he’s not going to move into his district - protomyth
http://blog.sfgate.com/nov05election/2014/04/27/mike-honda-says-he-not-going-to-move-into-his-district/
======
protomyth
tldr: House Rep cannot afford to move into the district he represents (17th
Congressional District) after boundaries are redrawn. Tech drives up housing
prices story.

